# I love this thing



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

not cheap but i can see a lot of uses for it.thanks for sharing this had never heard of mike or this disc before.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Looks like a great product, it certainly produces the goods. 
I think a drum sander should produce the same (or better) results, ....if your lucky enough to own one that is!

If you have a mag switch it should hold the Wixey from the other side.
Failing that a piece of tin plate custom bent into a U shape and slipped over the disc will do the job.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

At first I was thinking, "Craftsman made these decades ago" but I watched the video and understand the difference. A definite improvement on function and safety. I just might be interested in this one.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

I have one of the old Craftsman design. It works great though I seldom use it anymore. It worked great.

It only had one side tapered. The other side could be used like a standard sanding disc.


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

When I make face frames, I run the stock edgewise through the planer. I suspect this tapered sanding disk would produce a finer and more accurate edge sanding, but the planer seems to works for me. I can see that for larger pieces, such as doors, this would be a great tool.


----------



## LarryBudMelmin (Jun 4, 2021)

bestkept secret in woodworking, the original was sold by a supplyshop in mnew mexico, mine is made from aluminum, cost $30, this new maker is stainless? I got rid of jy jointer and only use this disc, truth is it is more accurate then a jointer and does highly figured wood or burl just as good as ebony. I find a good grit is around 100 grit, nice thing is they are realatively safe as well, safe in the fact it will only remove 1-2 mm of skin at a time…. must have good dust collection.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Just as an aside….

I'd never say "Oh no, another youtube woodworker" because I are one. In fact, I have only met 2 woodworkers in real life in the past 10 years and one of them is dead! Everything I know about woodworking (and a lot of other things) I've learned either on this site or youtube. I'll bet you can see how to transplant a kidney on youtube! 

Oh yeah… a cool tool!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Just as an aside….
> 
> I d never say "Oh no, another youtube woodworker" because I are one. In fact, I have only met 2 woodworkers in real life in the past 10 years and one of them is dead! Everything I know about woodworking (and a lot of other things) I ve learned either on this site or youtube. I ll bet you can see how to transplant a kidney on youtube!
> 
> ...


good point andy ive learned a lot from so called (you tube) woodworkers.of course there are some that dont know diddly but there are many that are very good at what they do.dont just wright them all off without giving them a chance.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

When I wrote this review I will admit I was tad offended by comments made here and other woodworking communities around the web that were along the lines of "those who can't do…YouTube". It was probably just coincidence that I saw more than a handful in a short time so my intro to the review was a bit more reactionary than needed.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> When I wrote this review I will admit I was tad offended by comments made here and other woodworking communities around the web that were along the lines of "those who can t do…YouTube".
> - sansoo22


I totally knew what you meant and thought it was spot on. I mean, how in the world would I possibly know how to turn a pen or even know it was a thing? I'm willing to bet that youtube is responsible for more and younger people picking up w working as a hobby just in time to keep the hobby going and growing.


----------



## stevejack (Apr 5, 2020)

I made a Disk sander out of an old Porter Cable double bench grinder. It was suppose to be variable speed but it is just one speed. I really wish a disc sander could be lowered to what ever speed you want. That is my issue with this sander. The speed can not be lowered.

I assume you SQUARE the disc up by using the Blade tilt angle on the table saw. If you have a LEFT hand tilt how to you square it up on the right?


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

That looks very well made. Shopsmith has made a conical sanding disc for 25+ years now, and that was after bringing it back after they stopped producing them in the 1960's. I can even sharpen my jointer and planer knives on it with a sharpening jig they produce and silicon carbide discs.

I really like that this version has a double taper!

One advantage I have running mine on the Shopsmith is variable speed. I'm sure I would get burning if I ran it at 3500rpm (Table saw speed), and once the disc gets a little crud built-up it will only get worse.

So my question, sansoo22, is how much burning do you get? You could feed the stock faster, but there's a diminishing return in that. Thanks for sharing, Scott!


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

*MyGrowthRings:*
It has burned a few species like soft maple and cherry. With poplar, pine, walnut, and oak I haven't had any issues.

However I think the few times it did burn was due to user error when I tried to be too aggressive with how much I was trying to take off at one time. My contractor saw isn't great and therefor I get a few more sawblade marks than I would care for. If I take 2 passes with the sanding disc to remove them its never burned on me.

A few months ago I got the Forrest saw blade dampener but have been out of the shop and haven't had a chance to us it yet. I want to experiment with it to see if I get cleaner cuts and can achieve a finish ready edge with the sanding disc in a single pass.

*stevejack:*
I don't square up to right on my saw. I move my fence to the left. It won't allow me to do large panels unfortunately but I didn't buy it for that. I hate sanding edges on small stuff like face frames or cabinet door rails and stiles. And so far it has worked on most drawer boxes as well. Can't recall that last time i built a drawer box that was over 12" deep. Mike Farrington who sells this disc adjusted the 0 stop on his cabinet saw to allow for the extra 2 degrees you need to square this disc up on the right. My contractor saw doesn't allow for that adjustment or I would have done the same. I don't trust the stops when returning to 0 anyway so no loss there.


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the follow-up. This could work quite nicely on my Shopsmith, running at a slower speed. I really dig the double-sided design. Scott


----------

